# getting fbsplash to work [SOLVED]

## dragonsbreath

I am trying to get fbsplash to work. I followed everything in the Wiki Howto. What happens now is that when I boot I still get the black screen with the white letters and the little penguin on the top. The theme would appear just before the loading finishes. I read in the howto that there is a delay in loading the theme so one suggestion is to compile the theme in the kernel. I did that but I dont know how my grub should be setup.

This is how my grub.conf looks like:

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 30

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

#fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Hurd

title  Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r6

root   (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@75 splash=silent,themes:gentoo

initrd /fbsplash-gentoo-1024x768Last edited by dragonsbreath on Sat Mar 12, 2005 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sorcerer'sApprentice

I don't think that compiling it into the kernel is a particularly good idea. For fbsplash to work y ou must disable the Bootup logo (the little penguin in the top corner) in your kernel config.

It is under Device Drivers>>Graphics Support>>Logo configuration>>Bootup logo

----------

## rush_ad

i have the same problem and i dont even have the boot logo compiled. one other problem is that i cant set boot screen size. i see huge fonts and everything doesnt even fit on screen. i tried all the vga=xxx options. none seems to work. i think becaue i cant get the screen size to change i cant get fbsplash to work. how do i fix this.

----------

## dragonsbreath

 *Sorcerer'sApprentice wrote:*   

> I don't think that compiling it into the kernel is a particularly good idea. For fbsplash to work y ou must disable the Bootup logo (the little penguin in the top corner) in your kernel config.
> 
> It is under Device Drivers>>Graphics Support>>Logo configuration>>Bootup logo

 

i did that and it still does not work... the theme comes up halfway through the boot process... how do I make it come up at the start...

----------

## Sorcerer'sApprentice

Have you double checked all of your kernel config options against the howto. Specifically I would check:

RAM disk support

Default RAM disk size

Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

----------

## dragonsbreath

 *Sorcerer'sApprentice wrote:*   

> Have you double checked all of your kernel config options against the howto. Specifically I would check:
> 
> RAM disk support
> 
> Default RAM disk size
> ...

 

double checked it and yes its all setup right...

I want to get it to come up at the start not in the middle of the booting process...

----------

## Arainach

The proper syntax is theme:gentoo, not themes:gentoo

----------

## dragonsbreath

the splash come up after the following lines during bootup

starting local 

starting frambuffer console screens

this comes up halfway through the bootup...

----------

## dragonsbreath

 *Arainach wrote:*   

> The proper syntax is theme:gentoo, not themes:gentoo

 

that did it thanks...

----------

